# Heat Cycles vs. Athleticism



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

So, I have been worried about Indie not having her first heat cycle at 14 months. I know they can happen at any time, really, but her littermate sis has just finished her first heat, and there are still no real signs of Indie coming in. I was wondering what anyone's experience has been on highly conditioned/very active dogs failing to have regular heat cycles. I have, in the mean time, increased the amount of fat I have been feeding Indie in her raw diet, so we can maybe get this heat over with so I don't have to worry for another 6 + months.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

6+ months? wow wish it was that far apart here its more like 4 months with my girls. Is that common for them not tocome into heat by this age? my girls all had there 1st heat 7-8 months of age. Im not alot of help here I know lol sorry.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

sophie didnt come in till she was 18 months.. my other girls came in right at 11 months


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Siren didn't come in till she was almost 20 months then she only comes in once a year. You can give red raspberry leaves in pill form daily to help with regular heat cycles. Also remember if you are sliming a dog down or working them hard and they are thin and conditioned they might not come into season.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is what I use and you can give one once a day

Nature's Way Red Raspberry Leaves -- 480 mg - 100 Capsules - Vitacost


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Interesting Lisa....It's kind of like runners in a sense then? Women runners/athletes lol! Your cycle isn't very "regular" but more irregular than anything. It happened to me when I was at me peak perfomance and conditioned LOL! I was running like a mad women  I hope Indie comes in soon for you. I remember talking about it with you about three months ago when I questioned my girls first heat. Consider yourself lucky  LOL!

Geez, I wish Bella waited until 20 months before her first heat! Then I wouldn't be dealing with this demo mange crap!


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks! Lisa, I'll have to try the red raspberry leaves. Should those be given now, or after she starts? 

Bella, how did she develop demodex?!?! oh, no!  I haven't been on too often lately, and haven't been keeping up! (started my new job!)

Thx for the replies thus far!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Indie said:


> Bella, how did she develop demodex?!?! oh, no!  I haven't been on too often lately, and haven't been keeping up! (started my new job!)


After she finished her heat cycle she started showing signs of it  I was so mad too. I wanted to possibly show her but first she went into heat and then demo started. Best thing for me to do now is spay her. Stress and hormonal influx can trigger demo and that is exactly what happened to her. It is localized demo though...thank god. It's around her eyes, ears, mouth and top of head. I am taking such good care of her that she looks totally normal though  I also caught it quick and started using the nu stock right away.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

phew! Well, I'm glad it's under control!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You can start it now to help with her cycle and to see if it helps her start.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks, lisa! I will get her started on it, and hope for the best!


----------

